# Physical Training and Games



## Radius (9 Mar 2009)

Here's an interesting resource I stumbled across in my online wanderings:

           http://www.archive.org/details/physicaltraining00harrrich

Gives general excercises and training games as well. Best of all it was written for the Canadian Forces.
I've always like the older books. They often tend to be better.  :nod:
It's especially funny that here it is being used by the U.S. Marine Corps.  ;D


----------



## DanielCollins (28 May 2012)

great link, this looks awesome!


----------

